# Xelius vs. Sensium ?



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like the current Lapierre Sensium frames have thinner seat stays than the Xelius and a curved down tube. But how much stiffer or more uncomfortable is the Xelius on long rides?


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems like we're the only Lapierre owners on this forum! Xelius has a slightly more aggressive geometry, so it depends on what you are used to riding. My Sensium 300 is a Large size 55. The effective TT on mine is 56.5 vs 57.0 on the Xelius. The head tube on mine is 180mm vs. 170mm on the Xelius. So, basically you'll be in a slightly more aggressive riding position on the Xelius, as it has a farther reach to the bars due to the slightly longer ETT, and slightly more bent over due to the shorter HT. I do alot of 3-5 hour rides, so I went with the the more comfy geo. Bike is plenty stiff though, and I have no problem responsding to attacks on my local group ride. Not sure about carbon differences in the frame, though. I'm sure they vary somewhat to give the Sensium a plusher ride.


----------



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

bbelanger said:


> Seems like we're the only Lapierre owners on this forum! Xelius has a slightly more aggressive geometry, so it depends on what you are used to riding. My Sensium 300 is a Large size 55. The effective TT on mine is 56.5 vs 57.0 on the Xelius. The head tube on mine is 180mm vs. 170mm on the Xelius. So, basically you'll be in a slightly more aggressive riding position on the Xelius, as it has a farther reach to the bars due to the slightly longer ETT, and slightly more bent over due to the shorter HT. I do alot of 3-5 hour rides, so I went with the the more comfy geo. Bike is plenty stiff though, and I have no problem responsding to attacks on my local group ride. Not sure about carbon differences in the frame, though. I'm sure they vary somewhat to give the Sensium a plusher ride.


Thanks for writing; that's most helpful. I think there are a few other owners on this board, but they all seem to be in hiding. But I'm not an owner, at least not yet. If I were in my right mind I suppose I'd spring for a Sensium, but I can't help admiring the Xelius FDJ frames. And I gather we in the US can buy the FDJ frameset separately, making it all the more attractive in terms of custom build and of course $$$. I seldom ride more than three hours a day, so maybe I don't need all the comfort of the Sensium. Don't know how it will turn out but thanks so much for your feedback and best wishes, Wayne


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a sale on at Texas Cyclesport for Lapierre Xelius FDJ 400. $2799, unassembled. Great deal in my opinion, but looks like they only have sizrs 49 and 55 left. Lapierre Xelius 400 FDJ Sram Force equipped Carbon Bicycle


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is my Sensium


----------



## luciordgz (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi i'm 5'06" and thinking of buying a xelius 200. What is my right size?
I'm testing a 46 but i think is kind of small, should i go for the 49?


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

49 sounds right, although effective top tube length is likely 50.5 (I ride a 55 and the ETT is 56.5)


----------



## Curlyrick (Jul 11, 2011)

If anyone is still looking at this thread:
I, too, am considering getting a Lapierre from Texas Cyclosport.

They still have a great price on the 2011 Xelius FDJ 400, but only two frame sizes: 49 & 55.

They have 52s in the 2012 version.

Currently I ride a M/L Giant Defy.

I am 5'11" (180 cm) with "normal" porportions. I wonder if the 55 will fit or will be too long in the cockpit, and I worry if the 52 will be too short or too upright.

The Evans Cycle website would put me on a 58 (XL), and I'm pretty sure that's wrong.

Any thoughts based on experience with Lapierre's sizing would be appreciated as I have some inheritance money coming, and it's already burning a hole in my pocket.


----------

